# Other Pets > Dogs >  Flea baths and frontline plus.

## sookieball

Ok so i just adopted a basset hound from a FRIEND and 
She came complete with fleas. 
I used frontline plus on her and my other dog right away. 
Yesterday night at about 1030pm.
It's 1135pm now and She is still scratching like crazy. My other dog is too. 

I googled it and couldn't find an answer.
So I'm hoping someone can shed some light on this. 

Can I give my dogs a flea bath after applying the frontline? 
She already has chewed her skin to rawness and don't want to irritate it further or cause a reaction to the shampoo because of the frontline. 

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using Tapatalk

----------


## Eric Doane

Wait another day and wash them with green dish soap.  Vacuum your carpets every day until you are completely rid of them.  We are fighting them now.  Best of luck.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

The best way to prevent an infestation, because the eggs can lie dormant in your carpet, is by getting flea powder from the pet store. I dealt with fleas years ago from a rescue cat. Sprinkle it all over your carpets and leave it there at least 48 hours before you vacuum. As far as the frontline, all you can do is wait. If you put it on immediately after bathing the dog, it will not work right away. It works in conjunction with the oils on the skin. Wash the oils off and there is nothing for the flea med to spread along the body on. If you bathe the dog again within a few days of applying it, it will have been a waste of money to even buy it in the first place because you just keep washing the dog.. 

I know it says the dog can get wet a day or so after applying but think about it, frontline is distributed mostly through the skin using the natural oils. A percentage is absorbed into the blood for long term coverage.  Clean dry skin will repel a large amount of it so it will not be nearly as effective. 

Anyway. Try the flea powder trick. It works wonders. Put it on the dog bed, under couch cushions, on all carpets, rugs, anywhere the dog goes. Put all small rugs for bathroom, kitchen, etc, outside on a clothesline or something for a week. 

Give the frontline a couple days to work.

----------


## llovelace

I used 20 mule team borax, for my carpets after an old roomate's cat infested my house, just sprinkle over carpet and let it sit for a few days, then vacuum.  It works great

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

Get a capstar pill from your vet. This will kill all adult fleas in about  20 min. You can watch them fall off it's crazy. Then wait a couple days and give a flea bath. Use the carpet stuff to kill any in your carpet. You have to stay on top of it or you'll fight them for ever.

----------


## SilverDemon

For a cheap, quick relief, use Dawn dish soap when giving the dog a bath.  Lather them up REALLY, REALLY good.  Let it sit.  It kills the fleas and doesn't irritate their skin as bad as flea dip.

Other than that, do what everyone else is recommending.

----------


## sookieball

Thanks a million everyone!!! I'm gonna do all of the above!!! Sep for the pill. I'm waiting for her vet papers before I take her. 

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using Tapatalk

----------


## wolfy-hound

Instead of capstar, get a Comfortis pill from the vet. It lasts over a month, while capstar only lasts a day. Don't use dish soap, just use a dog shampoo and let it sit for 5 minutes to kill the fleas. Almost any shampoo will kill fleas. Make certain you cut the shampoo to a 1:10 dilution(1 part shampoo to 10 parts water) so you can rinse it off. If you feel you REALLY have to, add a few DROPS of dish soap(Dawn works well too).

Even if you killed every flea on the dog, they will still itch. Flea bites are like mosquito bites somehwat. Just because the skeeter isn't still there on your skin, the bite still itches. So it'll take a few days to soothe.

If you leave soap residue on the dog, she'll itch MORE. Rinse rinse rinse, and that's why I say to dilute the shampoo, so it WILL rinse off. The Comfortis is the best thing on the market for fleas that I've seen in a long time.

If you wash the dog, you'll wash the Frontline off.  If she goes out in the rain, the Frontline will not all wash away. If you wash the dog super well, then wait 24 hours and put Frontline on her(although with Comfortis, you don't need the topical applications too).

----------

